# how to reset check engine light?



## fedorafans (Aug 30, 2007)

hey guys, the check engine light in my 97 Altima went on after a dead battery replacement, I already doubt checked the gas cap and i am sure it has no problem.

I think the reason is the battery replacement, so what procedure should I take to turn off or reset the check engine light?

Thanks!


----------



## dfreeman616 (Feb 15, 2007)

go to a local auto parts store like autozone, checkers, murray's, that does free obd ii scans, pull the code and have them reset it. keep track of the code, it's probably a low voltage related one, but if the light comes back on, and it's the same one, you'll know something else is going on.


----------



## fedorafans (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks dfreeman616!

Do you think it will work that I just unplug the new battery, wait a couple of mintues, and then install the battery again?

I think doing so will also reset the check engine light, am I right?




dfreeman616 said:


> go to a local auto parts store like autozone, checkers, murray's, that does free obd ii scans, pull the code and have them reset it. keep track of the code, it's probably a low voltage related one, but if the light comes back on, and it's the same one, you'll know something else is going on.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

fedorafans said:


> Thanks dfreeman616!
> 
> Do you think it will work that I just unplug the new battery, wait a couple of mintues, and then install the battery again?
> 
> I think doing so will also reset the check engine light, am I right?


Not on OBDII


----------



## ginsu (Dec 7, 2007)

my g/f has a 95 altima and there is no OBDII connector on the thing. seems like it was an odd year when they were doing the switchover, and the guy at autozone couldnt even hook it up to the gizmo.

there is a port, but it doesnt look like anything I have seen. need to reset codes. saw a procedure somewhere on this board, but cant find a gizmo-based approach.


----------

